# Chicks Vs rodents feeding question



## Alibosk (Oct 4, 2020)

Hey everyone,

So I feed my 1 year old FWC a mixture of chicks/jumbo mice/small weaner rats but just out of curiousity is it bad to feed a more predominantly chick diet than rodents? Like most Falsies she'll eat everything and anything and I find the chicks quite a nice size for her but is it bad to feed too often?

Tia


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

short answer no, its fine (some snakes won't accept anything but chicks, for those id add a little vit/min occasionally), their great food items and very cheap, just remember to add some weaner rats in the mix, some whole fish if u can get them cheap enough, re chicks if u ever find a chicks foot in the poop don't freak out, they can sometimes be hard to completely digest, just cut them off prior to feeding (🤮) if it happens.

rgds
ed


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

There are plenty of charts showing the constitution of each prey item on the net, such as this one

Day old chicks have more crude protein per gram than weaner rats but lack ash and a few other minerals (as you would expect having less bone development). So IMO it is fine to feed day old chicks as the primary food, provide it is supplemented with vitamins and minerals or alternated with the odd rodent in the diet


----------



## Alibosk (Oct 4, 2020)

Great thank you 😊😊


----------

